# Into Blue Yonder



## Blue yonder (Jan 17, 2021)

PCR test is booked for Monday and our ferry from Santander to Portsmouth has been confirmed for Wednesday so we're set to hit the road and enjoy our first night of camping in the new van called Blue Yonder (a Fiat Ducato Road Car R640) 
Our extended stay working in the Costa del Sol has sadly come to an end and we are forced to return to Scotland but due to lockdown restrictions, Yonder which was built in Italy, converted in Germany and shipped to the dealer in Spain before being delivered to us seven weeks late, almost didn't make our departure date.
Here is our first photos of our new toy being delivered.
Ps thanks to Wild Camping for the discounted subscription rate which enticed me to become a full member.


----------



## Snapster (Jan 17, 2021)

Looks good. Will you be registering it in the UK or going back to Spain with it?


----------



## REC (Jan 17, 2021)

What timing! 
Looks great, hope you have an uneventful trip back home. Long journey back to Scotland will give you practise with new van.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 17, 2021)

Looks good but its got a right sliding door, but haho health to wear.


----------



## Bigshug (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice looking van! Wish you a’ the best with it, enjoy.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 17, 2021)

Safe trip back


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 17, 2021)

Looks good, enjoy your journey home.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 17, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Looks good but its got a right sliding door, but haho health to wear.


Mine has the habitation door on the right, not a problem here and great for Europe
It is a nice looking van


----------



## Blue yonder (Jan 17, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Looks good. Will you be registering it in the UK or going back to Spain with it?


Thanks, I'm planning on being in the UK for three months and then I'll be heading back to Spain. Of course that is dependent on pandemic restrictions.


----------



## Blue yonder (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words every one, I'll keep you posted re; the journey


----------



## The laird (Jan 17, 2021)

Van looks great welcome if you need stickers pm me your address and will post you some from Livingston west lothian
where in Scotland are you heading to
regards Gordon


----------



## Blue yonder (Jan 17, 2021)

Stickers??? I'll be quarantining in East Lothian and then heading to my parents in Uphall


The laird said:


> Van looks great welcome if you need stickers pm me your address and will post you some from Livingston west lothian
> where in Scotland are you heading to
> regards Gordon


Stickers??? I'll be quarantining in East Lothian and then heading to my parent's in Uphall which as you know will be quite near you


----------



## The laird (Jan 17, 2021)

Yeah I'm in murieston ,just ten mins
all the best
I can issue you W wild camping and motorhomer stickers as full member
the stickers get spotted all over the shop


----------



## Blue yonder (Jan 17, 2021)

The laird said:


> Yeah I'm in murieston ,just ten mins
> all the best
> I can issue you W wild camping and motorhomer stickers as full member
> the stickers get spotted all over the shop


Thanks Laird.. I'll be in touch


----------



## Compo (Jan 18, 2021)

thought you meant bike stickers for france cyclist


----------



## Trotter (Jan 22, 2021)

Compo said:


> thought you meant bike stickers for france cyclist


Sorry to crash your thread, but.
Second time I’ve seen a reference to “ France cyclist “ Do you mean French Crit Air ?


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 22, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Sorry to crash your thread, but.
> Second time I’ve seen a reference to “ France cyclist “ Do you mean French Crit Air ?



No, there is now some requirement for big vehicles to have stickers warning cyclists not to be stupid. I don't remember any more details sorry!


----------



## Phantom (Jan 22, 2021)

Nice, safe travels.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 22, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> No, there is now some requirement for big vehicles to have stickers warning cyclists not to be stupid. I don't remember any more details sorry!


I’ve put French Cyclist stickers, into Google a couple of times, and only come up with Tour de France stickers.
Any idea how big a vehicle has to be to have a ( don’t be stupid) sticker?
Would my 3.3 ton panel van need one?
It sounds like I’m having a panic. I do wish that was so. That would mean I was going somewhere


----------



## mark61 (Jan 22, 2021)

Trotter said:


> I’ve put French Cyclist stickers, into Google a couple of times, and only come up with Tour de France stickers.
> Any idea how big a vehicle has to be to have a ( don’t be stupid) sticker?
> Would my 3.3 ton panel van need one?
> It sounds like I’m having a panic. I do wish that was so. That would mean I was going somewhere



Heres the thread discussing it. Not needed at 3.3 tonnes. 

https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/cyclist-stickers-compulsory-for-vehicle-going-to-france.84740/


----------



## Blue yonder (Jan 26, 2021)

Road trip from Scotland to Spain.
To summarise;
Benissa - Edinburgh 1622km (1008 miles)
142.25 litres (31.29 UK gallons)
8.77 / 100 km (32.21 mpg) on average 

You'll note that I've put the imperial figures in brackets, this is because Yonder (as we call our van) is LHD and I need to google convert. 

This trip was always going to be a shakedown to ensure everything was working properly but it really was a mad dash from Spain to Scotland. I've said previously that the delivery of Yonder was delayed because of lockdown measures (first in Germany and then in Spain) so there was no chance to use it before our departure.

The trip included three driving days; two in Spain and one through England to Scotland. We were concerned about being pulled over by Spanish police as travel between regions was not allowed without a reasonable reason. Obviously catching a ferry home was justifiable but we thought a campervan would stick out like a sore thumb and the police would at least be curious. In the end we were waved through the two road blocks we encountered whilst others were pulled over. 
Again because of the virus, we decided not to wildcamp on this trip as we didn't know what local restrictions would be in place and we didn't have time to look around for suitable spots. We would be arriving late in Zaragoza and leaving early the next morning so we prebooked (a first for us in Spain as campsites are plentiful) into the Zaragoza Municipal campsite. Our first night in the Road Car R640 was concerning for us as it is a base model from Pòssl and being winter we weren't sure how the insulation would hold-up (I think I read somewhere that the manufacturers used 20mm sheets) in the end it was actually quite cosy and we didn't even put on the heating. By the time it was getting uncomfortably cold we were ready to jump in to the huge bed (one of the main reasons for buying Yonder). 
For anyone who has experienced road travel in Spain, I dont need to tell you that in general the roads are quieter in comparison to UK roads but in these times of restricted movements the motorways were practically empty and driving was easy. 
The same could be said for the ferry. We had booked the Galicia, which is one of Brittany Ferries newest from Santander to Portsmouth. It was extremely quiet and truck drivers probably outnumbered car and van users. We are quite used to slow movement through Customs checks in Portsmouth but this time took even longer despite a fewer number of vehicles. In fairness the Border Authority staff had the additional tasks of checking our Coronavirus test and Locator forms. The officer didn't seem happy with our choice of staying in the Portsmouth Travel Lodge (2 minutes from the ferry) rather than driving through the night to our quarantine address in Scotland but it was perfectly legal and our paperwork was in order so we were allowed to pass.
Another early start for our trip to Scotland and I don't know why I'm constantly suprised by how busier English roads are to Spain but I thought this time would be different because of lockdown. No, it was straight on to the motorway from the Travel Lodge, four lanes of nose to tail traffic and we knew we were definitely back in Britain. 
In the end, the trip north was easy and we only had to slow down to cross The Borders from the A74 to Edinburgh as there was still a lot of ice and snow around. For the moment we now long for the day (like everyone else) for travel restrictions to be lifted and we can venture out for a proper more leisurely road trip but as we are in ten days of quarantine anyway, we are making do with looking at our campervan sitting in the driveway and dreaming of travelling into the Blue Yonder.





Rest area in Spain




On board the Galicia ferry


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 2, 2021)

Van looks great, hope all is going well


----------



## Blue yonder (Jul 1, 2021)

phillybarbour said:


> Van looks great, hope all is going well


Sorry for the extensive delay in replying phillybarbour but it seems lockdown also shutdown my brain and I've not been looking at the forums.
Fortunately life has a habit of getting back to normal and that means spending time in the Blue Yonder. 
We've just had a week away, doing the K66 route on the Mull of Kintyre with fabulous weather and stopping of enroute at a fab off grid spot in Balloch (Loch Lomond).
It's now back to reality, to clear out the house before heading down to England for 6 weeks and then back to Spain.. I can't wait.






pictures show us camped by Carradale bay, Kintyre on the edge of the ocean at Killegruer, Kintyre and wilding at Balloch, Loch Lomond. The wildcamp at Balloch, may only be a carpark but on the other side of the hedge is the Loch Lomond and Trossachs park for glorious walking and the little town of Balloch has everything you need within a few Minutes walk. I can't believe we only shared this fabulous spot with one other vehicle.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 1, 2021)

Agreed. But be warned. The chippy over the bridge is no great shakes. If I ever get there again, maybe I’ll try the one by the traffic lights.


----------



## Blue yonder (Jul 1, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Agreed. But be warned. The chippy over the bridge is no great shakes. If I ever get there again, maybe I’ll try the one by the traffic lights.


Thanks for the warning, I'll definitely be back, so maybe I'll give it a try


----------

